

Amazon Fever Is Killing Netflix Stock   - czhiddy
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/business/2011/09/amazon-fever-killing-netflix-stock/43139/

======
rorrr
No, it's the higher prices, and the split of DVD and streaming that are
causing customer exodus, which, in turn, causes the stock to go down.

It's currently trading at P/E=28, which is only normal for growing companies,
so I'd expect another 20-30% decline, if they can't solve that customer
problem.

